
Boost-Reflection - jinhualuo
https://github.com/kingluo/boost-reflection
======
jinhualuo
It's a good project I wrote years ago. It implements Java-like reflection in
C++. Just declare your reflection, and use it via Java-like API. Annotation
and object proxy just like Java is also supported.

See [https://github.com/kingluo/boost-
reflection/tree/master/libs...](https://github.com/kingluo/boost-
reflection/tree/master/libs/reflection/test) for examples.

Reflection is the base to implement framework like Java Spring, see
[https://github.com/kingluo/boost-
reflection/tree/master/libs...](https://github.com/kingluo/boost-
reflection/tree/master/libs/reflection/example), which is a simple IOC
example.

